# Passport headache!!



## Helie12 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all

I've got dual SA and UK Citizenship, but I'm having a lot of trouble applying for my SA passport! I went to the SA embassy in London a couple of weeks ago to apply for my passport and thought I had all my documents. I was then told I needed my certificate of registration as proof of British citizenship. I've never heard of this and have spent the last couple of weeks trying to work out how to get this document but can't find any information anywhere! I live far away from London so I need to make sure I have all the right documents before I go to the embassy again!!

It's incredibly frustrating, so if anyone can help, I would be so so so grateful! 

Thank you!!


----------



## newyork14051 (Nov 24, 2014)

Get in touch with Hayley Short on FB -- she is a wealth of info on SA citizenship and passports -- send her a FB message


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

newyork14051 said:


> Get in touch with Hayley Short on FB -- she is a wealth of info on SA citizenship and passports -- send her a FB message


Her old surname was Reichert. She is also on Twitter.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

The SA embassy are assuming that you are a naturalised UK Citizen, the document they are asking for are given to all UK Citizens that have been naturalised, that means they had no UK ancestry whatsoever. If you were not naturalised you would not have such a document.


----------

